# One is better than none.



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Went in the ICW Friday night. Water was very clear. Saw alot of undersize fish and a couple of legal border line fish that would not make the cut. Did locate one of my biggest this year. 

25" 7.5 lbs


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

What a Fattie! Nice one for sure


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great fish


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> Great fish


Wish I had a half dozen.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Cosson gig head made the nasty hole in him, but he wasn't coming off!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

That's one nice door mat ! the biggest I've killed is 20" glad the gig held:thumbsup:


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome fish man!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I pulled a 20" out of the gulf on Saturday, guess the moon has it messed up.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

That counts as 3 atleast. Nice job sir


----------



## WeSellGigs (Oct 27, 2012)

Very Nice Flounder! Great placement with the gig! :thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

now that's a nice flattie! good fish.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That one is a beauty. :thumbsup:


----------

